# What to do with leftover muffins?



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

I work at a restaurant/bakery, and I close twice a week. At the end of the day we can take home the morning pastries if we like. I thought it would be a good idea since we are low on funds.
Not that they are incredibly healthy, but hey, it's food, and once in a while won't kill us








So, besides freezing them (just in plastic baggies I guess?) what can I do with leftover scones and muffins?


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

could you break them up and add them to yogurt fruit to make a kind of torte?


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

You could make bread crumbs (which can be used as cereal with milk) out of them, or stuffing, and if they get very stale you could feed the birds and squirrels outside the crumbs.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

They make awesome crumb crusts for pudding pies and cheesecakes .. especially any kind of berry muffins w/cheesecake. Corn muffins are awesome heated and crumbled into milk for a cereal-type dish. Stale muffins can also be crumbled and used to replace up to 1/4 of the flour in homemade muffins or cakes. You can also hollow out leftover muffins and fill with fruit sauces or fruit cubes. or even cut up into soups for thickening. (I







to fill them with 1T apple butter for a quick snack







)

Scones can be frozen, then reheated at 350 for about 7 minutes, and they store well in the freezer up to about 4 months.


----------



## traceface (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't have a recipe for you, but you can make bread pudding from leftover cake or muffins - it can be a yummy wholesome food if you use good eggs and milk and flavor it with cinnamon and raisins or something.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree, and the first thing I thought of, when I read this was BREAD PUDDING! Yummy!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Great ideas!
So how would I go about making a bread pudding, just the same as if I were using bread, or do I cut down on the milk/soaking bit?
I love the idea to use it for pies or crisps.
And what exactly do you mean by pudding pies?







Sounds dangerous.
What a wealth of knowledge you mamas are


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

pudding pies ROCK









i either butter up the crumbs and press them into a pie pan, then dump pudding on top, or layer crumbs/pudding/crumbs/pudding in a glass bowl for a (sorta) parfait type thingie.


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

I was thinking the same question because I made a ton of cranberry orange bread (like a muffin) and we have so much left over.

Wouldn't making it into a bread pudding get soggy?


----------

